# This weekend.



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Four married guys go fishing. After an hour, the following conversation took place:

First guy: "You have no idea what I had to do to be able to come out fishing this weekend. I had to promise my wife that I would paint every room in the house next weekend."

Second guy: "That is nothing, I had to promise my wife that I would build her a new deck for the pool."

Third guy: "Man, you both have it easy! I had to promise my wife that I would remodel the kitchen for her."

They continue to fish. When they realized that the fourth guy has not said a word, they asked him. "You haven't said anything about what you had to do to be able to come fishing this weekend.What's the deal?"

Fourth guy: "I just set my alarm for 5:30 am. When it went off, I shut off my alarm, gave the wife a slap on her butt and said:

"Fishing or Sex?" and she said: "Wear sun-block."


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

ROFLMFAO - That is great..


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Spot on!!!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

AGE said:


> Spot on!!!


are you "age" from the WRX club ????


----------

